# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر العالميه ..

## جارح مهموم

*صحيفة المنبر العالميه اليوم 

أخبار الدوريات الاوروبيه  .. الافريقيه .. العربيه 







*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*فازت الولايات المتحدة 1-صفر على بنما في استاد سولجر فيلد في شيكاجو اليوم الاحد لتحرز لقب الكأس الذهبية لكرة القدم لدول امريكا الشمالية والوسطى والكاريبي.

واحرز البديل بريك شي الهدف الوحيد في المباراة بعد مرور 68 دقيقة ليفوز المنتخب الامريكي باللقب القاري للمرة الخامسة في تاريخه.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*كشفت تقارير صحفية اليوم عن رغبة نادي نابولي الإيطالي في ضم التشيلي أليكسيس سانشيز مهاجم برشلونة ليعزز هجوم وصيف الكالتشو بجانب الأرجنتيني جونزالو إيجواين، المنتقل حديثا من ريال مدريد.


 ورصدت صحيفة (جازيتا ديللو سبورت) اهتمام عملاق أندية الجنوب الإيطالي باستقدام عدد من لاعبي برشلونة، كما نجح في اتمام صفقات ثلاثي غريمه الإسباني ريال مدريد: خوسيه كاييخون وراؤول ألبيول واخيرا إيجواين، كما يرغب في استقدام البرتغالي فابيو كوينتراو.


 وبحسب الصحيفة، فإن المدرب الإسباني رافائيل بنيتيز يفضل سانشيز على الكولومبي جاكسون مارتينيز لضمه إلى نابولي، ضمن خطة تعويض رحيل الهداف الأوروجوائي إدينسون كافاني الى باريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي.


 وأفادت التقارير الاخيرة بأن بورتو البرتغالي يطلب 40 مليون يورو مقابل الاستغناء عن جاكسون، وهو المبلغ الذي يفضل نابولي دفعه لأليكسيس.


 ويملك أليكسيس (24 عاما) خبرة بأجواء الكالتشو، حيث سبق أن تألق بقميص أودينيزي قبل الانتقال الى البرسا في 2011.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*قرر المدير الفني الايطالي كارلو انشيلوتي استدعاء 28 لاعبا للجولة التي سيقوم بها ريال مدريد في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حتى 11 أغسطس المقبل.
 وشهدت القائمة عودة كاسياس وراموس وأربيلوا ومارسيلو الذين شاركوا في كأس القارات مع المنتخب الإسباني، بالاضافة إلى خيسي رودريجيز العائد من مونديال الشباب تحت 20 عاما.
 كما ضمت القائمة المدافع رافائيل فاران ولاعبي الوسط تشابي الونسو والمنضم حديثا آسيير إيارامندي، الذين كانوا يعانون من مشاكل بدنية وسيواصلون التدريبات في الأراضي الأمريكية.
 كما انضم للقائمة كل من كاستيا كاسادو وماتيوس، وكلاهما شارك في جميع التدريبات تقريبا منذ عودتهما من الاجازة كما هو الحال بالنسبة للاعب كيني، الذي سيظل في مدريد.
 ويغيب عن جولة الفريق أنطونيو أدان، الذي قد يرحل عن النادي، حيث لم يستعن به أنشيلوتي في مباراة بورتسموث الودية، وسيغيب أيضا عن المباريات الأربعة الودية التي سيخوضها الفريق الملكي في الولايات المتحدة.
 وتضم القائمة: كاسياس، ودييجو لوبيز، وخيسوس فرناندز، وميخياس، وكارباخال، وكاسادو وناتشو وأربيلوا وسيرخيو راموس، وكوينتراو، ومارسيلو، وفاران، وماتيوس، وخضيرة، وكاكا، وأوزيل، وتشابي ألونسو، ومودريتش، وإيارامندي، وكاسيميرو وتشيريشيف، وكريستيانو رونالدو وبنزيمة وموراتا وخيسي.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*حقق فريق الزمالك الفوز على فريق الكهرباء بخمسة أهداف مقابل هدفين في المباراة الودية التي أقيمت مساء الأحد على ملعب الهدف بالسادس من أكتوبر ضمن استعدادات الفريق الأبيض لمواجهة فريق ليوبار الكونغولي في مباراة الجولة الثانية لدور الثمانية لدوري أبطال أفريقيا المقرر لها يوم 4 أغسطس.


 أحرز أهدف الزمالك أحمد جعفر ، وشيكابالا هدفين، والوافد الجديد على فريد القادم من الإتصالات، وحازم إمام هدف.

 وشهد اللقاء تعرض الثنائي أحمد عيد عبدالملك وأحمد سمير للإصابة وتم إستبدالهم خوفاً من تفاقم الإصابة ، حيث تعرض عبدالملك لشد في الظهر ، بينما تعرض سمير لكدمة قوية في مشط القدم.

 وأدى الثنائي إسلام عوض ونور السيد تدريبات منفردة اليوم على هامش المباراة ، حيث غاب إسلام عوض عن مران الأمس ، بينما يغيب نور السيد عن مباراة ليوبار بسبب الإيقاف ، وأدى عبدالواحد السيد تدريبات قوية في بداية المران ولم يشارك في المباراة التي شارك فيها محمود جنش كاملة.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*يرى المدرب الهولندي ماركو فان باستن ان نادي يوفنتوس اصبح جاهزاً للفوز بلقب دوري ابطال اوروبا في ظل الصفقات القوية التي دعمت الادارة بها الفريق مثل تيفيز ولورينيتي واوجبونا، بينما يرى ان الازمة المالية تقف حائلاً بين ناديه السابق الميلان والعودة للفوز بالبطولات.

وقال فان باستن لشبكة سكاي سبورت "يوفنتوس اصبح الان جاهزاً للعودة لمنصات التتويج الاوروبية بعد غياب سنوات، تيفيز ولورينتي واوجبونا سيزيدون الفريق قوة كبيرة".

واضاف فان باستن "يوفنتوس نجح الموسم الماضي في الفوز بلقب الدوري بكل بساطة، وأعتقد انه بتلك الاضافات فانه سيكون قادرا على نقل النجاح للنطاق القاري".

واختتم الاسطورة الهولندية حديثه قائلاً "الميلان يواجه ازمة مالية واضحة ، لا يستطيع منافسة العديد من الفرق في السوق الكروية وهو ما سيؤجل عودته لمنصات التتويج لفترة اخرى".
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*اطمأن فريق الأهلي السعودي على شيء من جاهزيته الفنية والبدنية عندما خرج بفوز ثمين على ضيفه فريق الفيصلي الأردني بهدف نظيف في المباراة الودية التي جمعتهما الليلة على استاد الأمير محمد العبد الله الفيصل في النادي الأهلي.

وسجل هدف المباراة الوحيد لفريق الأهلي محترفه البرازيلي فكتور في الدقيقة "8" من خلال ضربة جزاء وضعها بهدوء على يسار محمد الشطناوي حارس مرمى الفيصلي بعد تعرض أحد لاعبي الأهلي للإعثار من مدافع الفيصلي حسين زياد.

ومالت الأفضلية على امتداد الشوطين لصالح فريق الاهلي الذي لعب بكامل نجومه من أمثال سعيد المولد وصالح رشيد ومحسن عيسى والبرازيلي فكتور فيما لعب الفيصلي المباراة بغياب لاعبيه الدوليين الثلاثة وهم لؤي العمايرة ورائد النواطير وابراهيم الزواهرة.

في المقابل فإن الفيصلي لعب مباراة جيدة المستوى واجتهد في البحث عن هجمات منسقة تتوج لهدف لكن الترسانة الدفاعية المتينة للأهلي إلى جانب تباعد المسافات بين لاعبي الفيصلي في مناطق الخطورة جعل مرمى الأهلي في أمان عن العطار والبرازيلي ريبوتغو ومن بعدهما حاتم علي.

وشارك في المباراة كوكبة من لاعبي الفيصلي امثال محمد خميس والألوسي وجونيور وسوزا وعبد الإله الحناحنة  وحسين زياد ويوسف النبر وعبدالله العطار وحاتم علي.

وتأتي هذه المباراة في اطار المعسكر التدريب الذي يقيمه الفيصلي في السعودية استعدادا لإستحقاقات الموسم الحالي والمشاركة في ذهاب دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس الإتحاد الآسيوي.

وتندرج المباراة بالنسبة لفريق الأهلي السعودي كمحطة تحضيرية لمواجهة فريق اف سي سيؤول الكوري الجنوبي يوم "21" اغسطس المقبل في ذهاب دور الثمانية لدوري أبطال آسيا.

إلى ذلك من المقرر أن يلتقي الفيصلي فريق الإتحاد يومي الثلاثاء أو الأربعاء المقبلين حيث ستم تحديد موعد نهائي للمباراة في الساعات المقبلة ومن المحتمل مشاركة اللاعبين الدوليين للفيصلي في المباراة حيث يتوقع مغادرتهم إلى السعودية فجر الثلاثاء.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*أعلنت الروسية ماريا شارابوفا المصنفة الثانية على العالم اليوم الأحد انسحابها من بطولة تورنتو للأساتذة التي تنطلق الاسبوع المقبل بسبب الإصابة في الفخذ التي تزعجها منذ أكثر من شهر.


وأكد منظمو البطولة التي تنطلق في الخامس من اغسطس المقبل انسحاب شارابوفا بسبب الإصابة التي لحقت بها في ويمبلدون، والتي أجبرتها على الانسحاب من بطولة ستانفورد التي تقام الاسبوع الجاري.


وترجع أخر مشاركة لشارابوفا إلى الدور الثاني من بطولة ويمبلدون، حينما خسرت على يد البرتغالية ميتشيلا دي بريتو في 26 يونيو الماضي.


وقالت شارابوفا "إنني محبطة حقا لعدم تمكني من المشاركة في تورنتو الاسبوع المقبل بما أنها أحد أفضل وأهم البطولات في العام، كنت اتطلع إلى تحقيق عودة قوية إلى الملاعب أمام الجماهير الكندية، ولكن لسوء الحظ لم أتعاف في الوقت المناسب".
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*اجرى مسئولو ايه سي ميلان الايطالي اتصالاً بنادي انتر ميلان الغريم التقليدي للميلان للاستفسار عن موقف المدافع الارجنتيني سيلفستري، وامكانية انتقاله للميلان بعد تعرض مدافع الفريق بونيرا للاصابة التي ستبعده لمدة 3 اشهر عن الملاعب، بحسب ما اشارت شبكة "سكاي سبورت" التلفزيونية.

وكان سيلفستري قد لعب للانتر الموسم الماضي على سبيل الاعارة قادماً من نادي باليرمو الا انه لم يقدم المستوى المأمول واستبعده المدرب من تشكيلة الفريق معظم الفترات، الا ان الانتر اضطر لشرائه بحسب البند الالزامي الذي يجبر الانتر على شراء اللاعب بانتهاء الموسم.

وحاول الانتر ادخال اللاعب في صفقة تبادليه مع بارما لضم المهاجم الجزائري بلفوضيل، الا ان اللاعب الارجنتيني رفض الانتقال وصمم على البقاء مع الانتر.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*يقود الدولي المصري عمرو زكي فريقه السالمية الكويتي أمام فريق الكويت بطل الدوري الممتاز الكويتي مساء الاثنين على استاد نادي الكويت في مباراة ودية مثيرة تعد الاختبار الاول للبلدوزر زكي مع فريقه الجديد.

ويعد لقاء السالمية والكويت هو التجربة الاولى للسماوي منذ بدء تدريباته الاسبوع الماضي ،بينما هي الاختبار الثاني لنادي الكويت بعد الفوز في التجربة الودية الاولى على "الأزرق" الاولمبي بهدفين نظيفين الخميس الماضي.

وستشهد المباراة مواجهة قوية بين الروماني ميهاي ستويكيتا مدرب السالمية ومواطنه ايوان مارين مدرب الكويت هي الاولى بين الفريقين المرشحين للمنافسة على الفوز بالبطولات الكويتية مع القادسية والعربي خلال الموسم المقبل المقرر انطلاقه بالدوري الممتاز يوم 31 أغسطس المقبل.

ويعتمد ميهاي على جهود اللاعبين نواف المنصور (سطام الحسيني) في حراسة المرمى،وحماد العبيدلي ومرتضى فال وعلي الشمالي وناصر العثمان (فايز بندر)في الدفاع،وغازي القهيدي وعبدالرحمن الموسى وطارق الشمري وفيصل العنزي وعمر بوحمد في وسط الملعب ،وعمرو زكي وحمد الحربي في الهجوم.

في المقابل يعول مارين على جهود نجوم الكويت مصعب الكندري في حراسة المرمى ، وفهد عوض والبحريني حسين بابا ويعقوب الطاهر وسامي الصانع في خط الدفاع، ووليد علي وجراح العتيقي والتونسي شادي الهمامي وفهد العنزي في خط الوسط،والبرازيلي روجيريو والتونسي عصام جمعة.

وتترقب جماهير السالمية لقاء الغد بين للحكم على صفقات "السماوي" فارس بورصة الانتقالات المحلية والذي تعاقد مع محترفين اجانب ابرزهم عمرو زكي والسنغالي مرتضى فال ولاعبين محليين في حجم حارس الجهراء سطام الحسيني وهداف العرب حمد الحربي ومدافع التضامن فهد الهاجري ونجم العربي محمد جراغ ولاعب القادسية على الشمالي.

وعقب مباراة الغد يغادر السالمية الكويت متوجها الى الامارات للمشاركة في دورة الظفرة الاماراتي الودية مطلع شهر
اغسطس المقبل بمشاركة صحم العُماني والمريخ السوداني بجانب السالمية والظفرة ضمن اعداد الفريق للبطولات المحلية.

 ومن المقرر أن يتوجه فريق الكويت إلى الإمارات يوم الاربعاء المقبل31 من الشهر الجاري للمشاركة بدورة نادي الجزيرة الإماراتي بمشاركه فرق الاهلي السعودي والنهضة العماني والجزيرة، حيث من المقرر ان يلتقي الكويت فريق اهلي جدة 2 أغسطس على استاد محمد بن زايد بنادي الجزيرة.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*اعترف الحارس مورجان دي سانتيس المنتقل حديثاً الى نادي روما من نادي نابولي بوجود اهتمام من نادي انتر ميلان لضمه خلاف فترة الانتقالات الصيفية الحالية، الا انه في النهاية استقر به الامر للتوقيع لنادي روما.

وقال دي سانتيس لصحيفة الماتينو "انتر ميلان ابدى اهتماماً كبيراً بضمي ولكن الامور لم تسير بالشكل الذي كنت ارغب فيه وتوقفت الصفقة ، على اي حال انا لا افكر في هذا الموضوع كثيراً".

واضاف دي سانتيس "لقد اخترت روما في النهاية لاصرارهم الكبير على ضمي منذ يناير الماضي، فالثقة أمر له تأثيره في عالم كرة القدم وهو وثقوا بي كثيراً".

واختتم الحارس حديثه قائلاً "لقد عشت اعواماً رائعة في نابولي وحققت انجازات كبيرة هناك ، لقد تنازلت عن اموالي مرتين مرة عندما انضممت ومرة عندما رحلت، وفي الحالتين فعلت ذلك عن طيب خاطر".
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*تأهل الريان إلى الدور قبل النهائي لكأس الشيخ جاسم لكرة القدم في قطر بعد فوزه في الجولة الثالثة لمنافسات المجموعة الأولى على المرخية 2-صفر اليوم الأحد.

وأحرز البرازيلي رودريجو تاباتا وأحمد علاء هدفي الريان الذي أصبح رصيده ست نقاط من مباراتين في صدارة المجموعة متقدما بفارق الأهداف على العربي والغرافة.

وخرج العربي من المسابقة بعد خسارته 2-صفر أمام الغرافة الذي خاض المباراة بتشكيلة من الشباب وأحرز الهدفين محمد ياسر.

كما حقق الجيش فوزه الثالث على التوالي بتغلبه على قطر 2-صفر ضمن منافسات المجموعة الثانية بينما فاز السيلية 4-1 على الشحانية.

الاثنين يلعب الخريطيات مع مسيمير والسد مع الخور ضمن منافسات المجموعة الرابعة.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*وافق مجلس إدارة الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم برئاسة المحاسب جمال علام على سفر منتخب الصالات المصري إلى البرازيل لخوض دورة ودية ينظمها الاتحاد البرازيلي سنوياً للمنتخبات الكبرى على مستوى العالم.

وتقبل مجلس الجبلاية اعتذار هشام صالح المدرب السابق لفريق الشمس عن عدم تولي قيادة منتخب الصالات، وأسند المجلس مهمة قيادة الفراعنة إلى نادر رشاد.

وشغل رشاد منصب المدرب العام لمنتخب مصر في بطولة كأس العالم للصالات الأخيرة التي أقيمت في تايلاند.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*أكد اللاعب المصري الشاب عمرو وردة أنه يسير بشكل طيب خلال فترة المعايشة التي يقضيها بنادي أشبيلية الأسباني والتي بدأها الاثنين الماضي وستستمر حتى نهاية الأسبوع الجاري.

وقال وردة في تصريح خاص لموقع "كوووره" من اسبانيا: حصلنا الأحد علي راحة من التدريبات وسأواصل تدريباتي مع الفريق بداية من الاثنين وحتى نهاية الأسبوع الجاري.

وأضاف لاعب شباب الأهلي المصري: حصلت علي إشادة من إدارة النادي خلال الفترة التي قضيتها مع الفريق الثاني لأشبيلية، و أعتقد أن الأمور تسير وفقاً لما أخطط له.

وأكمل لاعب سبورتنج السكندري السابق: وجودي في اسبانيا للاختبار تم عن طريق النادي الأهلي ولا أعتقد أن إدارة النادي ستبالغ في  شروطها المالية نظير منحي الفرصة للاحتراف.

يذكر أن وردة (19) عاماً كان أحد أفراد قائمة المنتخب المصري الأولية التي شاركت في كأس العالم للشباب بتركيا قبل أن يستبعده ربيع ياسين المدير الفني للمنتخب الذي دخل معه في حرب تصريحات أثارت جدلاً واسعاً في وسائل الإعلام المصرية .
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*نفى بيترو ليوناردي المدير العام لنادي بارما وجود اي عروض من اي نادي لضم نجمي الفريق يونثان بيابياني وجابريل بيليتا مؤكداً انه في حالة وصول احد العروض المغرية فأن ادارة النادي ستجتمع بالمدرب دونادوني لبحث العرض.

وقال ليوناردي لشبكة سكاي سبورت "لا يوجد اي عروض من اجل بيابياني ، قرأت في الصحف عن اهتمام يوفنتوس اعجاب كونتي به ولكن لم يتصل بي احد".

واضاف ليوناردي "الامر ذاته بالنسبة لجابريل باليتا ، سمعت عن اهتمام الميلان ولكن لم يصل الينا اي عروض ، وعلى كل حال في السوق الكروية لا يوجد ثوابت وفي حالة وصول عرض مقنع سنبحثه مع المدرب دونادوني ونختار الافضل".

واختتم المدير العام للنادي حديثه قائلاً "المدافع سانتاكروتشي لا يرغب في الرحيل ويسعى للاستمرار ولكنه فقط يرغب في المشاركة بصورة اكبر وهو امر يتعلق بالمدرب وليس لنا دخل به".
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*تأكيدا لخبر  الذي نشر السبت الماضي، وقع الليلة النجم الدولي أنس حجي رسميا على عقد احترافي مع نادي شباب الأردن ليمثل فريق كرة القدم لمدة موسم واحد.

وأقيم حفل التوقيع في مقر نادي شباب الأردن بمنطقة غمدان وبحضور جورج قعوار عضو  مجلس  ادارة شباب الأردن وبشير خير.

وكان كووورة أشار السبت الماضي بأن تعثر المفاوضات بين العربي وحجي سيعزز من مؤشرات احترافه في شباب الأردن بعدما فاتحته ادارة الأخير بشكل رسمي.

ويعتبر انضمام أنس حجي مكسبا لشباب الأردن الذي يطمح لتعزيز صفوفه بكوكبة بارزة من اللاعبين قبل المشاركة في الدور التمهيدي لدوري أبطال آسيا كأول نادي في الأردن يحظى بشرف هذه المشاركة.

ولعب أنس حجي لفريق الفيصلي لعدة سنوات ومثل المنتخب الأردني بعهد العراقي عدنان حمد واحترف مع اربيل العراقي ،ولم تفتحه ادارة النادي الفيصلي بتجديد عقده هذا الموسم ليبحث عن فرصة جديدة للعب في نادي ىخر.

وتولى أحمد عبد القادر المدرب السابق للمنتخ الأردني مهمة المدير الفني للفريق خلفا للسوري ماهر بحري حيث نسب بضرورة فسخ عقد اللاعبين الغاني افيوم والأردني أحمد عبد الحليم.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*برشلونة بنكهة أميركية جنوبية 


مدريد(ا ف ب) - اصبحت النكهة الاميركية الجنوبية المكون الاساسي في "خلطة" برشلونة الاسباني بعد ان قرر الاعتماد على المدرب الارجنتيني خيراردو "تاتا" مارتينو للاشراف عليه خلفا لتيتو فيلانوفا الذي اضطر بسبب تدهور وضعه الصحي مجددا الى ترك منصبه في النادي الكاتالوني.

وسيترقب الجميع ما سيكون عليه الوضع في برشلونة بعد تعاقده مع مارتينو لمدة عامين، خصوصا ان الاخير لا يملك اي خبرة في الملاعب الاوروبية لكنه سيسعى الى "غزو" اسبانيا والقارة العجوز بالسلاح الاميركي الجنوبي المتمثل في "بلاوغرانا" بالنجم الارجنتيني لونيل ميسي ومواطنه خافيير ماسكيرانو والتشيلي اليكسيس سانشيز والبرازليين داني الفيش وادريانو والوافد الجديد من سانتوس نيمار.

"لا يمكنني القول باني كنت اتوقع هذا الامر"، هذا ما قاله مارتينو من روزاريو بعد الاعلان عن توصله الى اتفاق مع برشلونة للاشراف عليه خلفا لفيلانوفا الذي ترك منصبه بسبب تراجع حالته الصحية نتيجة معاناته مع تجدد الورم السرطاني في الغدة اللعابية، مضيفا "تفاجأت تماما. لا يساورني اي شك بانه كان لخورخي (والد ميسي) وليونيل تأثيرا في الذي حصل. من المؤكد انه طلب (برشلونة) منهما ابداء رأيهما في المسألة...".

وتابع "انها فرصة مهنية مهمة جدا وقد اتيحت امامي في ظروف مؤسفة (مرض فيلانوفا). انا مدين لبرشلونة لانه قرر الاعتماد علي، على طاقمي الفني وعلى عملي"، املا ان يكون على مستوى الامال المعقودة عليه وان يساهم بشكل مؤثر في مسيرة النادي".

ولم يكن التعاقد مع مارتنيو (50 عاما) مفاجئا على الاطلاق اذ طرح اسمه كالمرشح الاوفر حظا لاستلام المنصب منذ ان اعلن رئيس برشلونة ساندرو روسيل يوم الجمعة خبر اعتكاف فيلانوفا الذي اشرف على النادي الكاتالوني عام 2012 بعد ان رقي من منصب مساعد المدرب الذي شغله ايام جوسيب غوارديولا الذي قاد "بلاوغرانا" الى المجد خلال مواسمه الاربعة معه (14 لقبا).

وسيحل مارتينو في احد اهم الاندية الاوروبية والعالمية على الاطلاق بعد ان امضى كامل مشواره كمدرب في الملاعب الارجنتينية والباراغويانية، وقد توج المدرب الارجنتيني بلقب الدوري الباراغوياني 4 مرات مع ليبرتاد (3) وسيرو بورتينيو (1)، اضافة الى لقب الدوري الارجنتيني الموسم الماضي مع نيولز اولد بويز كما نال على الصعيد الشخصي جائزة افضل مدرب في اميركا الجنوبية لعام 2007 حين كان يشرف على المنتخب الباراغوياني (2006-2011) الذي وصل معه الى ربع نهائي مونديال جنوب افريقيا 2010 وحل معه وصيفا لبطل كوبا اميركا في الارجنتين عام 2011.

"هناك فرق تلفت الانظار بشكل باهر من خلال هويتها والكيفية التي تلعب بها. وهناك فرق اخرى قد تعجبك طريقة لعبها لكنها تترك في نفسك شيئا من البغض. وهذا بالضبط ما يحدث مع برشلونة وريال مدريد وينتهي بك الامر الى اعلان حبك لبرشلونة"، هذا كان لسان حال مارتينو قبل اشهر دون ان يتخيل حتى بان الظروف ستقف الى جانبه لكي يصبح مدرب الفريق الذي يحبه.

تأثر مارتينو كثيرا باسلوب "معلمه" مارسيلو بييلسا الذي كان مدربه في نيولز اولد بويز، وخلال فترة العمل تحت امرته، تعلم مبادىء الانضباط ودراسة الخصوم بادق التفاصيل والوضوح في نقل المفاهيم للاخرين، وكذلك الميول الى الهجوم باكبر عدد من اللاعبين.

ويقول مارتينو حول هذه المسألة: "ان المقارنة (مع بييلسا) تشرفني. كنت دائما من المعجبين به، منذ خطواته الاولى كمدرب والتي تزامنت مع اخر مراحلي كلاعب".

لكن مارتينو يختلف عن بييلسا باسلوبه البراغماتي الذي تجسد ايام تدريبه في الباراغواي، وبالتحديد مع ليبرتاد وسيرو بورتينو اللذين صقل فيهما موهبته التدريبية بين عامي 2002 و2007، تمكن من التوفيق بين قناعاته الشخصية والقدرة على التكيف مع خصائص اللاعبين المتاحين لديه والذين كانوا يتميزون باندفاع بدني كبير. وفي وقت لاحق، فعل الشيء نفسه في منتخب الباراغواي.

وفي احد تعليقاته، افصح عن فلسفته الكروية بالقول "انا ضد من لديه المقومات للهجوم ولا يهاجم... من لا يملك السبيل لذلك فلا داعي للحكم عليه. ما لن افعله ابدا هو الانتظار في الخلف. افضل دائما ان يدافع فريقي بعيدا كل البعد عن مرمانا".

ويبدو ان فلسفة مارتينو تناسب برشلونة تماما فقرر النادي الكاتالوني المراهنة عليه ليصبح رابع مدرب من بلاده يتولى الاشراف على "بلاوغرانا" بعد روكي اولسن (1965-1967 وتوج معه بكأس المعارض) وهيلينو هيريرا (اذار/مارس حتى ايار/مايو 1980 وتشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 1980 حتى صيف 1981 وتوج بعه بلقب الكأس المحلية) وسيزار مينوتي (اذار/مارس 1983 حتى صيف 1984 واحرز معه كأس السوبر الاسبانية).
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*الريان إلى نصف نهائي كأس الشيخ جاسم 


تأهل الريان إلى الدور قبل النهائي لكأس الشيخ جاسم بعد فوزه في الجولة الثالثة لمنافسات المجموعة الأولى على المرخية 2-صفر الأحد.

وأحرز البرازيلي رودريجو تاباتا وأحمد علاء هدفي الريان الذي أصبح رصيده ست نقاط من مباراتين في صدارة المجموعة متقدما بفارق الأهداف على العربي والغرافة.

وخرج العربي من المسابقة بعد خسارته 2-صفر أمام الغرافة الذي خاض المباراة بتشكيلة من الشباب وأحرز الهدفين محمد ياسر.

كما حقق الجيش فوزه الثالث على التوالي بتغلبه على قطر 2-صفر ضمن منافسات المجموعة الثانية بينما فاز السيلية 4-1 على الشحانية.

و يلعب الاثنين الخريطيات مع مسيمير والسد مع الخور ضمن منافسات المجموعة الرابعة.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*أبو زيد يلغي لائحة العامري ويؤجل إنتخابات الأندية 


القاهرة (ا ف ب) - قرر وزير الدولة لشؤون الرياضة طاهر أبوزيد الغاء العمل بلائحة العامري فاروق وزير الرياضة السابق في حكومة رئيس الوزراء السابق هشام قنديل والتى اعترضت عليها اللجنة الاولمبية المصرية وعدد من الأندية ابرزها الاهلي والزمالك.

وكانت اللجنة الاولمبية الدولية خاطبت مطلع تموز/يوليو الحكومة المصرية بتجميد لائحة العامري فاروق لمخالفتها اللاوائح والقوانين الدولية والميثاق الاولمبى وطالبت بتعديل اغلب بنودها بناء على الشكوى التي وصلتها من اللجنة الاولمبية المصرية مدعومة من عدد من الاندية المصرية.

وقرر أبوزيد احياء لائحة 2008 التى اصدرها رئيس المجلس القومي للرياضة السابق حسن صقر قبل وضع لائحة جديدة لقانون الرياضة تتوافق عليها كافة الأندية الرياضية .

كما قرر ابو زيد تأجيل انتخابات الاندية التي كانت مقررة اواخر الشهر الحالي، لاجل غير مسمى، والغاء جميع الإجراءات التي تمت لعقد الجمعيات العمومية للأندية الرياضية طبقا للنظام الأساسي الملغى (505) لسنة 2013 طالما لم تنعقد الجمعية العمومية بالفعل في ظل العمل بأحكام هذا النظام قبل الإلغاء ، وتعاد جميع الإجراءات وفقا لأحكام اللائحة الصادرة بالقرار رقم (85) لسنة 2008 على ضوء التعديلات المزعم إجرائها في هذا الشأن.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*فوساتي: لا أعد جماهير العين بتكرار إنجاز السد 


أحجم خورخي فوساتي المدرب الجديد للعين عن تقديم أي وعود للفريق الذي يحلم أنصاره باستعادة لقب دوري أبطال آسيا لكرة القدم واكتفى بتمني السعادة للمتفرجين في الموسم الجديد وقال إنه سيسعى لتقديم "الأفضل."

وفاجأ مشجعو العين حامل لقب الدوري الإماراتي المعروف عنهم الحماس الشديد مدربهم الجديد باستقبال حافل في المطار لدى وصوله من اوروجواي لبدء عمله خلفا للروماني كوزمين اولاريو .

وسيعمل فوساتي خلفا لأولاريو للمرة الثانية بعدما ورث منه المنصب في السد ثم قاد الفريق القطري للفوز بلقب دوري أبطال آسيا في 2011.

لكنه حين سئل عن قدرته على تكرار هذا الإنجاز مع العين الذي أحرز اللقب القاري في 2003 وعد فقط بتقديم أفضل ما لديه.

ونقل موقع العين على الانترنت عن فوساتي الذي وصل للإمارات في ساعة مبكرة اليوم الأحد "اعتدت دائما على عدم إطلاق الوعود عندما أتولى مهمة تدريب أي فريق.. غير أنني أعد بالعمل الجاد مع إدارة النادي واللاعبين والجماهير حتى نحقق الأهداف المرجوة."

وأضاف المدرب البالغ من العمر 61 عاما الذي سبق له أيضا قيادة فريق الشباب السعودي لقبل نهائي دوري أبطال آسيا "سنسعى إلى التميز والتفوق على الجميع خصوصا وأن العين هو البطل ولديه تطلعات كبيرة. لذلك أعد بأن نقدم الأفضل حتى يواصل الفريق نتائجه المشرفة على المستويين المحلي والعالمي."

وتمهل العين كثيرا قبل الكشف عن مدربه الجديد وترك لوسائل الإعلام التكهن بأسماء أخرى وقال مطر الصهباني مدير الفريق الأول إن التمهل كان عاملا أساسيا في التعاقد مع مدرب منتخبي اوروجواي وقطر السابق.

وأضاف الصهباني "نعتذر لجماهير العين على التأخير في الإعلان عن اسم المدرب الجديد ولكن ظروف المفاوضات تحتم السرية التامة من أجل ضمان نجاح الصفقات وتفادي أمر المزايدات.

"عدم التسرع دائما يكون الهدف منه التعاقد مع الرجل المناسب والقادر على تحقيق طموحات الفريق."

وسيرث فوساتي فريقا متوجا باللقب المحلي في آخر موسمين وجماهير غفيرة اعتادت أن تملأ مدرجات ملعبه في القطارة ويقول إنه كان يتمنى أن تتاح له فترة أطول من الوقت للاستعداد للموسم الذي سينطلق بمباراة كأس السوبر المحلية في نهاية الشهر المقبل.

وأضاف "بلا شك كنا نفضل أن تكون الفترة أطول من المتاحة حاليا ولكن الرحيل المفاجيء للمدرب وضع الفريق في تلك الظروف والواقع يدفعنا إلى الاعتماد على عامل الخبرة."

وتابع "سنعتمد على عقلية وتركيز لاعبي الفريق وفي اعتقادي أن اللاعبين يدركون جيدا بأن الموسم قد بدأ فعليا وعلينا ألا نضيع أي لحظة من أجل إعداد أنفسنا على النحو الذي سيمكننا من كسب التحدي في الموسم الجديد."
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*الصحافة الألمانية توجّه سهامها نحو غوارديولا 


حلّلت الصحافة الألمانية اليوم الأحد على نطاق واسع هزيمة بايرن ميونيخ في نهائي كأس السوبر الألمانية لكرة القدم على يد بوروسيا دورتموند، في أول مباراة رسميّة تحت قيادة مدرِّبه الجديد جوسيب غوارديولا.

وجاء عنوان صحيفة بيلد أم زونتاغ التي تصدر كلّ أحد: "أول صفر للمدرِّب  المعجزة"، وذلك في إشارة إلى الخسارة (2-4)، والتي أمّن من خلالها دورتموند أوّل ألقاب الموسم، وأشعل من خلالها صافرات الإنذار في بايرن.

وعلّقت الصحيفة على تأثير الهزيمة في الفريق الذي كان يبدو غير قابلٍ للخسارة بقولها: "إذن سيكون هناك تنافس على لقب الدوري؟ غوارديولا ذاق مرغماً خسارته الأولى، المنافسون يعلمون الآن أن بايرن يمكن أن يخسر".

وعدّ موقع مجلة دير شبيغل أن بايرن لا يزال عليه أن يتأقلم على التعديلات التي أدخلها غوارديولا على الفريق، الذي فاز في الموسم الماضي بكلّ شيء تحت قيادة المدرّب يوب هاينكس، فيما استفاد دورتموند من خطّة لعب حفظها لاعبوه.

وأضاف: "دورتموند لم يكن قد هزم بايرن في آخر خمس مباريات، الآن فاز بكأس السوبر للمرّة الأولى خلال عامين، بفضل الاعتماد على اللاعبين الكبار، بايرن على العكس لا يزال عليه العثور على نفسه".

واعتبرت صحيفة سود ديوتشه تسايتونغ التي تصدر في ميونيخ أن فوز دورتموند في السوبر يمثّل، بعيداً عن قيمته الرياضية "علامة تعجُّب"، وقالت إن غوارديولا "عليه التفكير مجدَّداً في استراتيجيته الهجومية أكثر  من اللازم"، قبل انطلاق الدوري في التاسع من آب/أغسطس.

ورغم أن دورتموند فاز عن جدارة أمام بايرن غير واضح المعالم، اتّفقت أغلب وسائل الإعلام على أن فريق غوارديولا لا يزال مرشّحاً للفوز بكلّ الألقاب في الموسم الجديد، واستشهدت بتصريحات للاعبين في دورتموند.

وقال المدافع ماتس هوميلس بعد الفوز: "بالطبع هم مرشّحون لكلّ شيء تقريباً، لكن في 90 دقيقة، يمكن لأيّ فريق أن يحاول الفوز عليهم"، أما مدرِّب الفريق يورغن كلوب فقال إنه لن يسقط في "فخّ جنون" الحديث عن تغيُّر في بوصلة كرة القدم الألمانية.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*مورينيو يرفض بيع ماتا 


وضع المدرب البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو حدا للشائعات المتزايدة حول رحيل النجم الإسباني خوان ماتا لاعب وسط فريقه تشيلسي الإنجليزي، حيث أكد اليوم أنه سيعتمد عليه في مشروعه الجديد.

وقال مورينيو اليوم في تصريحات صحفية "ماتا يشكل جزءا في مشروعي، لا أرى أي سبب لبيعه، بإمكانه تقديم الكثير للفريق، سيبقى معنا وسيؤدي موسما كبيرا".

وكانت تقارير صحفية قد تكهنت بخروج نجم فالنسيا السابق من ال"بلوز" لعدم اقتناع مورينيو به، وسط أنباء أخرى عن قرب انتقاله لبرشلونة أو لأرسنال.

ويعد ماتا (25 عاما) أحد أبرز نجوم الفريق اللندني خلال الموسمين الماضيين، حيث شارك في 118 مباراة وسجل 32 هدفا وصنع 59 هدفا، وساهم في التتويج بدوري أبطال أوروبا 2011 والدوري الأوروبي 2012 وكأس الاتحاد الإنجليزي 2012.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*شفاينشتايغر أفضل لاعب و هاينكس أفضل مدرب في ألمانيا 


حصل باستيان شفاينشتايجر ويوب هاينكس اليوم الأحد على لقبي أفضل لاعب ومدرب في العام في ألمانيا ، بفضل الثلاثية التي حققها فريق بايرن ميونيخ في الموسم الماضي.

وخلف لاعب وسط بايرن ، ماركو رويس نجم بوروسيا دورتموند ، في استطلاع الرأي الذي تجريه مجلة (كيكر) بين الصحفيين الرياضيين لاختيار الأفضل في موسم 2012-2013

واحتل لاعبان آخران في صفوف بطل الدوري والكأس ودوري أبطال أوروبا المركزين الثاني والثالث في التصويت ، هما الفرنسي فرانك ريبيري وتوماس مولر. أما الرابع فكان روبرت ليفاندوفسكي مهاجم دورتموند ، أول لاعب يظهر في القائمة من خارج النادي البافاري.

كما سيطر بطل الثلاثية على جائزة أفضل مدرب ، التي كانت من نصيب هاينكس سلف جوسيب جوارديولا وصانع الإنجاز ، الذي تفوق في التصويت بفارق كبير على كريستيان شترايخ مدرب فرايبورج.

وجاء يورجن كلوب مدرب بوروسيا دورتموند ، والفائز بهذه الجائزة في نسختيها الماضيتين ، في المركز الثالث.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*كيليني يشيد بصفقات يوفنتوس الجديدة 


اشاد المدافع جورجيو كيليني لاعب نادي يوفنتوس والمنتخب الايطالي بالصفقات الجديدة التي ابرمها ناديه هذا الصيف مؤكداً انها ستضيف الكثير للفريق الموسم المقبل في ظل رغبة الفريق في الاحتفاظ بلقب الدوري للموسم الثالث على التوالي ونقل السيطرة المحلية الى النطاق الاوروبي.

وقال كيليني لصحيفة توتو سبورت " اهدافنا الموسم المقبل متعددة ، تبدأ بكأس السوبر بعد 3 اسابيع وبعدها نرغب في الاحتفاظ بلقب الدوري للموسم الثالث ونقل سيطرتنا المحلية الى النطاق القاري عبر بوابة دوري الابطال "

واضاف كيليني " تيفيز ولورينتي قادران على اضافة الكثير لقد تركا انطباع رائع خلال الفترة الماضية من معسكر الاعداد بالاضافة الى ان تاريخهم مع انديته السابقة معروف للجميع "

واختتم اللاعب حديثه قائلاً " اما اوجبونا فالجميع هنا في ايطاليا يعلم من هو وكيف كان لاعباً في المنتخب الايطالي وهو يلعب في الدرجة الثانية وهو لن يحتاج وقت للتأقلم ، فهو لم يغير المدينة ويعرفنا جميعاً من معسكرات المنتخب الايطالي "
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*السركال: إنتظروا موسماً قوياً لدوري الخليج العربي 


 توقع يوسف السركال رئيس الاتحاد الإماراتي لكرة القدم شكلا قويا للمنافسة في دوري المحترفين بالبلاد في الموسم المقبل كما طالب الجمهور بالإقبال على حضور المباريات.

ونقل موقع الاتحاد الإماراتي على الانترنت عن السركال إن نتائج قرعة الدوري والكأس "يثبتان أننا على موعد مع موسم جديد قوي بلقاءاته وساخن بمنافساته من بداية المباريات."

وأضاف "هذا ينصب في صالح كرة الإمارات وتطور أدائها بما ينعكس بشكل إيجابي على المنتخبات الوطنية خاصة مع تغيير مسمى الدوري إلى دوري الخليج العربي."

وسيكون "دوري الخليج العربي" هو الاسم الجديد لمسابقة دوري المحترفين في الإمارات اعتبارا من الموسم المقبل حين يبدأ العين مع مدربه الجديد خورخي فوساتي القادم من اوروجواي مشوار الدفاع عن اللقب الذي أحرزه في الموسمين الماضيين مع المدرب الروماني كوزمين اولاريو.

ورحل اولاريو على نحو مفاجيء إلى المنافس التقليدي الأهلي بطل كأس رئيس الدولة وستتخذ المنافسة بين الناديين منحى مختلفا في الموسم الجديد بعدما انتزع العين لقب الدوري بعد ملاحقة من الأهلي الذي رد الدين لغريمه بالفوز عليه في قبل نهائي كأس رئيس الدولة في طريقه لإحراز لقبها.

وقال السركال "نتمنى أن نرى مباريات قوية خلال المنافسات المقبلة تعكس ما وصل إليه دوري الإمارات من تطور في الأداء والتنظيم.. و(أن) يقبل الجمهور على المباريات بشكل كبير لزيادة حماس اللاعبين وإضفاء مزيد من المتعة على المباريات."

وسينطلق الموسم الجديد في 14 سبتمبر  المقبل لكن العين والأهلي سيتواجهان قبل ذلك في مباراة كأس السوبر الإماراتية في 30 أغسطس.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*الفهري يجدد رفضه الترشح لإنتخابات رئاسة الإتحاد المغربي 


التزم علي الفاسي الفهري الذي انتخب لولاية أخرى على رأس الفتح الرباطي في ساعة من متأخرة من ليلة الأمس بعد عمومية شهدت انتخابه بالإجماع،بالإنسحاب من الترشح لرئاسة اتحاد الكرة المغربي مؤكدا أن قراره لا رجعة فيه و على أنه مكره على القبول به بالنظر لالتزاماته المهنية الجانبية.

الفهري الذي تحدث لوسائل الإعلام التي حضرت لتغطية أعمال العمومية رفض إضافة أشياء أخرى بهذا الصدد ومؤكدا أن قراره هذا أعلن عنه و نشره في بيان موجود بموقع الإتحاد.

وبإعلانه هذا الموقف سيتفرغ علي الفاسي الفهري لرئاسة الفتح الرباطي ليفسح المجال في عمومية اتحاد الكرة القادمة لوجه جديد للترشح وخلافته حيث سيتم معرفة المرشحين بدء من الأسبوع القادم، باقتراب موعد العمومية التي تقرر لها كموعد الأسبوع الثالث من اغسطس القادم.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*الجزائري سليماني يفضّل نانت على رين 


دخل نادي رين الفرنسي السباق في آخر لحظة من أجل الظفر بخدمات المهاجم الدولي الجزائري إسلام سليماني، حيث عرض عليه قيمة مالية قدرها 500 ألف يورو، غير أن لاعب شباب بلوزداد حسم وجهته وبات قريبا من الانضمام إلى نانت الفرنسي، رغم الرغبة الملحة التي أبداها الفريق البرتغالي سبورتنج لشبونة لضمه، وحسب مصدر مقرب من الاتحاد الجزائري لكرة القدم، فإن مدرب المنتخب الوطني الجزائري وحيد خاليلوزيتش، نصح سليماني باختيار نانت لأنه الفريق الذي يلائم طموحاته وقادر على تفجير قدراته فيه.

وقد تنقل سليماني اليوم الى مقر السفارة الفرنسية  لاستخراج تأشيرة الدخول إلى الأراضي الفرنسية والسفر للتوقيع في نانت التي ستمنحه 30 ألف يورو كراتب شهري فيما سيستفيد ناديه من مبلغ قدره 700 ألف يورو.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*ريال مدريد يبدأ جولته الأميركية بصفوف مكتملة 


اكتمل فريق ريال مدريد اليوم الأحد، بانضمام آخر لاعبيه من الإجازة، وبدأ رحلته إلى الولايات المتّحدة من أجل القيام بالجولة الإعدادية للموسم الجديد.

واكتمل فريق العاصمة الإسبانية بتجمّع لاعبيه الـ28 بوصول لاعبيه المشاركين في كأس القارات: "إيكر كاسياس وسيرجيو راموس وألفارو أربيلوا والبرازيلي مارسيلو"، فضلاً عن الصاعد خوسيه رودريغيز، الذي خاض كأس العالم للشباب تحت 20 عاماً في تركيا.

وبعد ظهر اليوم، توجّهت بعثة ريال مدريد وعلى رأسها المدرّب الإيطالي كارلو أنشيلوتي إلى لوس أنجليس، للقيام بالجولة التحضيرية للعام الرابع على التوالي في أمريكا.

وسيلعب ريال مدريد، أربع مباريات في الولايات المتّحدة، وهناك من المنتظر أن يبدأ أنشيلوتي في الكشف عن ملامح الفريق الأساسي للموسم المقبل.

ويتمثّل أحد ألغاز الموسم المقبل في مركز الظهير الأيمن، الذي يتنافس عليه أربيلوا والصفقة الجديدة داني كارباخال، الذي قدّم أداءً طيباً في المباريات الودّية التي شارك فيها خلال الأسبوعين الماضيين.

كما يُنتظر أن يستعيد إيكر كاسياس مركز الحارس الأساسي، الذي فقده في النصف الثاني من الموسم الماضي مع المدرّب السابق جوزيه مورينيو، فيما سيستعيد راموس مركز قلب الدفاع إلى جانب بيبي، في ثنائي آخر يُنتظر أن يعيده أنشيلوتي.

وسيخوض ريال مدريد مباراته الأولى في الولايات المتّحدة يوم الخميس المقبل أمام لوس أنجليس غالاكسي، في مستهلّ بطولة "كأس الأبطال" الودّية الدولية.

أما المباراة الثانية في البطولة فسيخوضها ريال يوم السبت القادم، أمام يوفنتوس الإيطالي أو إيفرتون الإنكليزي، وسيواجه فريقاً لم يتحدّد بعد يوم السادس أو السابع من آب/أغسطس .

أما آخر مبارياته الودّية قبل انطلاق الموسم الجديد فستكون أمام إنتر ميلان في مدينة سانت لويس.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*ليفربول يهزم منتخب تايلاند بثلاثية ودياً 


بانكوك (ا ف ب) - فاز ليفربول الانكليزي على منتخب تايلاند 3-صفر في مباراة كرة القدم الودية التي اقيمت اليوم الاحد في بانكوك في اطار استعدادات الاول لانطلاق الدوري الممتاز في انكلترا.

وخطف لاعب الوسط المهاجم الجديد في صفوف فريق "الحمر" البرازيلي فيليبي كوتينيو الاضواء من النجم الاوروغوياني لويس سواريز على ملعب راجامانغالا فسجل الهدف الاول من مجهود فردي رائع (16).

وساهم كوتينيو في صنع الهدف الثاني بتمريرة حاسمة الى الاسباني المنضم حديثا ايضا ياغو اسباس انهاها في الشباك (49) قبل ان يعزز قائد ليفربول والمنتخب الانكليزي ستيفن جيرارد بالهدف الثالث (59).
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*غوارديولا: لا يزال أمامي الكثير لتعلّمه 


تحلّى المدرب  الإسباني جوسيب غوارديولا المدير الفني لنادي بايرن ميونيخ  بقدر كبير من التواضع بعد أن خسر (2-4) أمام بوروسيا دورتموند  السبت لقب كأس السوبر الألمانية لكرة القدم ، في أول مباراة  رسمية له مع الفريق البافاري.

وقال المدير الفني (42 عاماً) بعد أن أضاع فريقه أوّل لقب له  هذا الموسم :"إنني مدرب شاب ولا يزال أمامي الكثير لتعلّمه.  لذلك جئت إلى هنا".

وبدا غوارديولا ، الذي فاز في 11 من 12 مباراة نهائية له  خلال الفترة التي تولى فيها تدريب برشلونة ، راضياً عن الأداء  الذي قدّمه فريقه ، رغم إقراره بفوز دورتموند المستحق.

وقال "قدمنا مباراة جيدة ، لقد تعلّمنا أموراً كثيرةً.. أهنئ  دورتموند من كل قلبي. إنني فخور بلاعبي فريقي. ليس لدي ما  أقوله لهم".

وإلى جانب غوارديولا ، ظهر أيضاً في المؤتمر الصحفي يورغن  كلوب المدير الفني لدورتموند.

ورأى المدرب أنّ بايرن لا يزال هو المرشح الأقوى للفوز ببقية بطولات الموسم ، وأنه يتفوّق في المستوى على بقية  أندية الدوري الألماني.

وقال المدرب "هناك 16 فريقاً آخر علينا مواجهتها في البوندسليغا، وليس بايرن وحده".

وأبرز كلوب قوة المباراة التي أقيمت السبت في دورتموند: "لقد  فزنا وذلك هو الرائع".
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*ألمانيا أول إختبار للمدرب الجديد لباراغواي 


 يستهل منتخب باراجواي لكرة القدم رحلته مع مدربه الجديد في 14 أغسطس المقبل ، عندما يواجه نظيره الألماني في مباراة ودية يقودها فيكتور خينيس الذي عين خلفا لخيراردو بيلوسو المستقبل.

وعين خينيس /52 عاما/ أمس السبت على رئاسة الإدارة الفنية للفريق ، بعد أن استقال الأوروجوياني خيراردو بيلوسو ، الذي قرر الرحيل في يونيو عقب الهزيمة على أرضه 1/2 أمام تشيلي في تصفيات كأس العالم 2014 .

وقضت تلك النتيجة عمليا على الآمال الضعيفة للفريق في التأهل إلى مونديال البرازيل ، قبل أربع جولات على نهاية التصفيات يخوض منها الفريق ثلاثة على أرضه.

وقاد خينيس منتخب باراجواي للشباب إلى وصافة كوبا أمريكا تحت 20 عاما ، ومن ثم التأهل إلى مونديال تركيا مؤخرا لهذه المرحلة السنية. وعمل في الماضي كمساعد للأوروجوياني سيرخيو ماركاريان الذي قاد المنتخب الأول في تصفيات مونديال كوريا الجنوبية واليابان 2002 .
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*دييغو لوبيز يتطلع لحماية عرين ريال بقيادة أنشيلوتي 


مدريد (إفي): أكد دييجو لوبيز، حارس مرمى ريال مدريد الإسباني أنه يعتزم المنافسة على المشاركة أساسيا للدفاع عن عرين النادي الملكي خلال الموسم المقبل بقيادة الإيطالي كارلو أنشيلوتي.
وقال لوبيز، في تصريحات نقلها الموقع الرسمي للنادي الإسباني عقب الفوز الليلة الماضية على باريس سان جيرمان وديا بهدف دون رد، "أشعر أنني أتحسن كل مباراة. لا يمكن لفريق بحجم ريال مدريد السماح بعدم وجود منافسة في كل مركز".
وأضاف "ليس فقط في حراسة المرمى، وانما في الدفاع والهجوم.. من جانبي سأنافس على حجز مكان في التشكيلة الأساسية في كل مباراة وفي كل تدريب".
يشار إلى أن المدير الفني السابق لريال مدريد، البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو تعاقد مع لوبيز بعد اصابة الحارس الأساسي إيكر كاسياس، لكنه شارك أساسيا في الدفاع عن عرين النادي الملكي حتى بعد عودة "القديس" من الاصابة التي تعرض لها.
وحول المباراة الودية الثالثة لريال مدريد بقيادة أنشيلوتي أمام باريس سان جيرمان، علق لوبيز "لعبنا أمام خصم جيد، كان أفضل بدنيا، ونحن سعداء لأننا قدمنا أداء رائعا دفاعيا وهجوميا. لقد كانت المباراة الأفضل بالنسبة لنا منذ بداية الاستعدادات للموسم الجديد".
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*بطولة العراق: مهمة سهلة للمتصدر وصعبة لحامل اللقب 


بغداد (ا ف ب) - تنتظر الشرطة المتصدر مهمة سهلة امام مضيفه كركوك الاخير غدا الاثنين في المرحلة الثلاثين من بطولة العراق لكرة القدم، فيما يواجه اربيل حامل اللقب خارج ارضه اختبارا صعبا امام بغداد.

ويريد الشرطة (60 نقطة) خوض مواجهته بعيدا عن معقله ومشجعيه بقوة غير مكترث بخصوصية هذا اللقاء الذي يجمعه مع احد المرشحين الاربعة للهبوط وبغض النظر عن الفوارق الفنية بين الطرفين التي تمنحه فرصة مواتية لانتزاع فوز منتظر. وبعيدا عن جمهوره ينتقل اربيل في هذه الجولة الى العاصمة لمواجهة بغداد في مباراة لا تخلو من صعوبة متوقعة امام صاحب المركز الثامن (43) والطامح لمواصلة نتائجه الجيدة وتحسين ترتيبه، سيحاول فيها الاول طي صفحة خسارته الاخيرة امام جاره وغريمه دهوك صفر-1. ويعتمد بغداد كعادته على عناصره المخضرمة في مقدمتها الدولي السابق باسم عباس وعلى نجومه الشباب يتقدمهم بلا منازع المتألق علي عدنان والاخير بات احد الاوراق الرئيسة بيد المدرب ثائر احمد من اجل انتزاع فوز يحتاج اليه فريقه . ويمتلك اربيل الذي اهتزت تطلعاته في مواصلة زحفه نحو الصدارة في رصيده 50 نقطة في المركز الرابع على اللائحة مع احتفاظه بأربع مباريات مؤجلة يخشى ان يفقد فيها الكثير من النقاط. وتبدو فرصة الزوراء في هذه الجولة مواتية لتخطي الكهرباء في لقاء يحتفظ فيه صاحب المركز الثاني على قائمة الترتيب بفارق 3 نقاط خلف المتصدر، بحظوظ اوفر لانتزاع نقاط المباراة كاملة فضلا عن المساندة التي يتمتع بها عادة على استاد الشعب حيث يخوض لقاءاته بعد هدم ملعبه لتجديده. من جهته، سيحاول الكهرباء صاحب المركز الخامس عشر (27) اجتياز اصعب العقبات رغم علمه بصعوبة المهمة والخروج بنتيجة مناسبة يبتعد فيها نسبيا عن دائرة الخطر. وتنتظر زاخو (47) بعيدا عن جمهوره مهمة صعبة امام النجف في مباراة يريد فيها الاول المحافظة على مركزه السادس بينما يهتم مضيفه بنقاطها ايضا مستفيدا من افضلية الارض والجمهور في تحسين ترتيبه الحادي عشر (34).

ويملك الجوية الثالث على اللائحة في هذه المرحلة حظوظا اوفر امام منافسه الصناعة للعودة الى سباق صراع الصدارة على الرغم من ابتعاده بفارق 7 نقاط عن المتصدر، بيد انه يملك 3 لقاءات مؤجلة تكفيه دخول المنافسة اذا ما فاز فيها . ويقبع الصناعة في المركز قبل الاخير وله 19 نقطة. ويبحث السليمانية على ارضه وامام انصاره عن فرصة ثمينة لانقاذ مشواره وتخطي ضيفه نفط الجنوب في لقاء يرفع فيه صاحب الضيافة شعار الفوز لرفع سقف الامال في صراع البقاء . ويقف السليمانية في المركز السادس عشر برصيد 25 نقطة مقابل 34 نقطة لنفط الجنوب المتحفز لتحسين ترتيبه العاشر او الاحتفاظ به على اقل تقدير. ويدخل دهوك مباراته مع ضيفه النفط منتشيا بفوزه الثمين على اربيل في الجولة الماضية، برغبة تجديد الفوز، وتبدو فرصته سانحة لاجتياز منافسه الراغب بالعودة من هناك بالفوز ايضا لتعزيز المركز التاسع (43). ويأمل الطلبة بتخطي المصافي في مواجهة يبحث فيها الطرفان عن فوز يبعدهما عن نيران معركة المراكز المتاخرة المهددة اذ يمتلك الاول 28 نقطة في المركز الرابع عشربفارق نقطتين ومركزين خلف منافسه. ويزدواجه كربلاء ضيفا ثقيلا هو الميناء وهما يبحثان عن التعويض في هذه المرحلة ويتوقع لمباراتهما ان ترتقي الى مستوى متميز من الاثارة والصراع لحسمها.

وتعثر الفريقان في الجولة الماضية بتعادل كربلاء مع الشرطة 2-2 وسقوط الميناء امام جاره نفط الجنوب صفر-2 مما يدفعهما لتعديل مسارهما والعودة لسكة الانتصارات في هذه الجولة.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*فينغر :من الصعب جدا العثور على اللاعب المناسب! 




لندن- أكد أرسين فينغر مدرب فريق أرسنال أن النادي لم يحسم إلى الآن أية صفقة مع أي لاعب ملمحا إلى صعوبة العثور على لاعب يستجيب إلى تطلعاته حيث صرح قائلا لصحيفة " ديلي ميرور " البريطانية :" تغيرت الأمور حاليا فبعض الأندية الأوروبية وخاصة الفرنسية تتعاقد مع لاعبين موهوبين مما يجعل عملية العثور على لاعبين كبار صعبة للغاية فنحن لسنا مهوسين بالتعاقد مع الأسماء بقدر العثور على اللاعب المناسب فالأسماء لا تعني شيئا بقدر موهبة اللاعب ولهذا السبب فإننا إلى الآن لم نقترب من حسم أية صفقة مع أي لاعب ..."
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*تشارلتون: لسنا أغبياء لكي نبيع روني !! 




لندن- وصف أسطورة مانشستر يونايتد سير بوبي تشارلتون قرار بيع الفتى الذهبي واين روني بالغبي حيث صرح قائلا لصحيفة " ذي صن "

البريطانية :" روني لاعب بمانشستر يونايتد وأعتقد أنه باق فنحن لسنا أغبياء لهذه الدرجة كي نتخذ قرارات دون تركيز وأنا شخصيا لا أحب فقدان اللاعبين الكبار وروني لاعب كبير كما أتمنى رؤيته يسجل أهدافا أكثر

مني ..."
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*فيراتي يجدد عقده مع سان جرمان 




باريس – أنهى النجم الإيطالي الشاب ماركو فيراتي جميع الشكوك التي أحاطت بمستقبله مع نادي باريس سان جرمان عندما أعلن عن موافقته على تمديد عقده مع الفريق. وحسب ما أكد وكيل أعماله نورتيدو دي كامبلي فإن فيراتي وافق على جميع بنود عقده التي ستربطه مع النادي إلى 2018مع التزويد في راتبه من 800آلاف يورو ليصل إلى ثلاث ملايين يورو
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*مارتينو يعترف بتدخل رئيس باراغواي في تعاقده مع البارسا 




مدريد- اعترف جيراردو مارتينو المدرب الجديد لنادي برشلونة أن رئيس دولة باراغواي هوراسيو كارتيس الفائز بالرئاسة في انتخابات 2013والذي كان يشغل منصب مدير للمنتخبات الوطنية على مستوى اتحاد باراغواي لكرة القدم هو من سهل عملية انتقاله إلى إقليم كاتالونيا لتدريب البارسا حيث صرح قائلا للقناة الأرجنتينية " تي آن تي في " :" لقد كان هوراسيو كارتيس يعرف ساندور رسيل رئيس البارسا والتقينا في بيته وعرفني عليه شخصيا في حفل عشاء وتجاذبنا أطراف الحديث ..."

وأضاف مارتينو قائلا :" لم أكن خيارهم الأول فأندوني زوبيزاريتا المدير الرياضي للبارسا كان يرحب بفكرة التعاقد مع لويس إنريك وكذلك نفس الشيء بالنسبة لي فالبارسا لم يكن خياري الأول فقد كنت أوشك على التوقيع مع رسال سوسييداد..."
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*هاينكس مستاء من خليفته 




برلين- لا يبدو المدرب الألماني يوب هاينكس سعيدا بعد هزيمة فريقه السابق بايرن ميونيخ في مباراة السوبر على يد بروسيا دورتموند 2-4 حيث قال في تصريحات ل قناة "زي دي آف سبورت " الألمانية :" لقد كنت أدرب فريقا بالكاد يكون متكاملا لكنه كان ناجحا وبطيبعة الحال الهزيمة لا تجعلني سعيدا فأنا لا أزال أشعر أنهم ينتمون لي لكن غوارديولا شخص أنيق ويشرف على تدريب فريق قوي وسيتجاوز أخطائه سريعا..."
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*مورينهو : لن أغير مركز لامبارد في الفريق! 




لندن- أزاح جوزيه مورينهو مدرب فريق تشلسي اللثام عن مستقبل لاعبه المخضرم فرانك لامبارد ليؤكد أنه لن يغير مركزه في الفريق حيث قال في تصريحات لصحيفة " ديلي ميل " البريطانية :" الأمر واضح وبسيط ولا يحتاج إلى الكثير من التحاليل ففرانك لن يتغير مركزه بالفريق الأمر الوحيد الذي تغير أنه صار في سن 35 ولم يعد في مقتبل العمر مثلما دربته في فترة سابقة لكن عليه أن يتذكر كيف تعاملت مع كلود ماكيليلي وكيف أتعامل مع اللاعبين الذين في سنه..."
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب جارح مهموم

*

----------


## رشيدي

*
الدوري الأسباني الدرجة الأولى 2012/2013
2013/20142012/20132011/20122010/20112009/20102008/20092007/20082006/20072005/20062004/20052003/20042002/20032001/20022000/20011999/20001998/1999
النقاط والمراكزجدول المباريات
-- خيارات --كووورة أسبانيةسجل الأبطالقائمة الهدافينأخبار عن المسابقة





بطل المسابقة:
FC Barcelona
برشلونة
أسبانيا





في حال تساوي فريقين بالنقاط قوانين الاتحاد الاسباني لاتهتم لفارق الاهداف ويتم حساب نتيجة المواجهات المباشرة بين الفرق فقط
في حالة لعب مباراة الذهاب فقط فأنه ينظر إلى عدد الأهداف المسجله للفريق و في حالة تساوي ثلاث فرق بنفس النقاط فأنه ينظر لفارق الأهداف بينهم و لا ينظر لمباريات الذهاب و الأياب


الترتيب
المباريات
الأهداف
النقاط


لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
له
عليه
الفرق

 1
برشلونة
FC Barcelona
38
32
4
2
115
40
75
100
تأهل مباشرة لدوري أبطال أوروبا

 2
ريال مدريد
Real Madrid CF
38
26
7
5
103
42
61
85
تأهل مباشرة لدوري أبطال أوروبا

 3
أتلتيكو مدريد
Atletico de Madrid
38
23
7
8
65
31
34
76
تأهل مباشرة لدوري أبطال أوروبا

 4
ريال سوسييداد
Real Sociedad
38
18
12
8
70
49
21
66
تأهل لتصفيات دوري أبطال أوروبا

 5
فالنسيا
Valencia
38
19
8
11
67
54
13
65
تأهل مباشرة للدوري الأوربي

6
مالاجا
Malaga CF
38
16
9
13
53
50
3
57
لم يتأهل للدوري الأوروبي لعقوبات من الويفا

 7
ريال بيتيس
Real Betis
38
16
8
14
57
56
1
56
تأهل لتصفيات الدوري الأوروبي

8
رايو فاليكانو
Rayo Vallecano
38
16
5
17
50
66
-16
53
لم يتأهل للدوري الأوروبي لعقوبات من الويفا

 9
إشبيلية
Sevilla FC
38
14
8
16
58
54
4
50
تأهل لتصفيات الدوري الأوروبي

10
خيتافي
Getafe CF
38
13
8
17
43
57
-14
47


11
ليفانتي
Levante
38
12
10
16
40
57
-17
46


12
أتلتيك بيلباو
Athletic de Bilbao
38
12
9
17
44
65
-21
45


13
إسبانيول
RCD Espanyol
38
11
11
16
43
52
-9
44


14
بلد الوليد
Real Valladolid
38
11
10
17
49
58
-9
43


15
غرناطة
Granada CF
38
11
9
18
37
54
-17
42


16
أوساسونا
Osasuna
38
10
9
19
33
50
-17
39


17
سيلتا فيغو
Celta de Vigo
38
10
7
21
37
52
-15
37


 18
ريال مايوركا
Real Mallorca
38
9
9
20
43
72
-29
36
هبط للدرجة الثانية

 19
ديبورتيفو لاكورونا
Deportivo La Coruna
38
8
11
19
47
70
-23
35
هبط للدرجة الثانية

 20
ريال سرقسطة
Real Zaragoza
38
9
7
22
37
62
-25
34
هبط للدرجة الثانية

 هذه العلامة تعني تأهل الفريق للمرحلة التالية



*

----------


## رشيدي

*
الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز 2013/2014
2013/20142012/20132011/20122010/20112009/20102008/20092007/20082006/20072005/20062004/20052003/20042002/20032001/20022000/2001
المباريات الحاليةالنقاط والمراكزأغسطس 2013سبتمبر 2013أكتوبر 2013نوفمبر 2013ديسمبر 2013يناير 2014فبراير 2014مارس 2014أبريل 2014مايو 2014
-- خيارات --كووورة إنجليزيةسجل الأبطالقائمة الهدافينأخبار عن المسابقة





 السبت 17 أغسطس 2013

11:45
ليفربول
-- : --
ستوك سيتي
الأسبوع: 1
 آنفيلد
مباراة ذهاب



14:00
آرسنال
-- : --
أستون فيلا
الأسبوع: 1
 ملعب الإمارات
مباراة ذهاب



14:00
سندرلاند
-- : --
فولهام
الأسبوع: 1
 ستاديوم أوف لايت (ملعب النور)
مباراة ذهاب



14:00
وست بروميتش ألبيون
-- : --
ساوثهامتون
الأسبوع: 1
 ذا هاوثورنس
مباراة ذهاب



14:00
وست هام يونايتد
-- : --
كارديف سيتي
الأسبوع: 1
 أبتون بارك
مباراة ذهاب



14:00
نوريتش سيتي
-- : --
إيفرتون
الأسبوع: 1
 كارو رود
مباراة ذهاب



16:30
سوانزي سيتي
-- : --
مانشستر يونايتد
الأسبوع: 1
 ليبرتي ستديوم
مباراة ذهاب



 الأحد 18 أغسطس 2013

12:30
كريستال بالاس
-- : --
توتنهام هوتسبير
الأسبوع: 1
 سيلهرست بارك
مباراة ذهاب



15:00
تشيلسي
-- : --
هال سيتي
الأسبوع: 1
 ستامفورد بريدج
مباراة ذهاب



 الأثنين 19 أغسطس 2013

19:00
مانشستر سيتي
-- : --
نيوكاسل يونايتد
الأسبوع: 1
مباراة ذهاب



 الأربعاء 21 أغسطس 2013

18:45
تشيلسي
-- : --
أستون فيلا
الأسبوع: 3
 ستامفورد بريدج
مباراة ذهاب





*

----------


## رشيدي

*




دوري أبطال أفريقيا 2013
دور الثمانية ( المجموعات )
20132012201120102009200820072006200520042003200220  01200019991998199719961995199419931992199119901989  1988198719861985
المباريات الحاليةالدور التمهيدىدور الـ 32دور الـ16دور الثمانية ( المجموعات )نصف النهائىالنهائي
النقاط والمراكزجدول المباريات
-- خيارات --كووورة آسيوية أفريقيةسجل الأبطالسجل المشاركاتقائمة الهدافينأخبار عن المسابقة






المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
الأهداف
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
الزمالك
Al Zamalek
1
0
1
0
5
1
1
0
1



1
الأهلي
Al Ahly
1
0
1
0
5
1
1
0
1



3
اورلاندو بيراتس
Orlando Pirates
1
0
1
0
5
0
0
0
1



3
نادي ليوبار
AC Leopards de Dolisie
1
0
1
0
5
0
0
0
1



المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
الأهداف
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
ريكرياتيفو دو ليبولو
Recreativo de Libolo
1
1
0
0
5
1
0
1
3



2
القطن
Coton Sport FC
0
0
0
0
6
0
0
0
0



2
سيوي سبور
Sewe Sport
0
0
0
0
6
0
0
0
0



4
الترجي الرياضي التونسي
Espérance Sportive de Tunis
1
0
0
1
5
0
1
-1
0





*

----------


## رشيدي

*
كأس الإتحاد الأفريقى 2013
20132012201120102009200820072006200520042003200220  0120001999
المباريات الحاليةالدور التمهيديدور الـ 32دور الـ16 ( 1 )دور الـ16 ( 2 )دور الثمانية (مجموعات)النصف النهائيالنهائي
-- خيارات --كووورة آسيوية أفريقيةسجل الأبطالسجل المشاركاتأخبار عن المسابقة





دور الـ16 ( 2 )

 الأحد 2 يونيو 2013

13:30
ليديا - بوروندي
0 : 1
الملعب المالي - مالي
مباراة إياب
0
:
1
نتيجة الشوط الأول



0
:
5
نتيجة مباراة الذهاب

0
:
6
النتيجة الإجمالية





15:30
النادي الرياضي الصفاقسي - تونس
0 : 0
إينوجو رينجرز - نيجيريا
مباراة إياب
0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول



0
:
1
نتيجة مباراة الذهاب

0
:
1
النتيجة الإجمالية





16:00

النجم الرياضي الساحلي - تونس'54

مصعب ساسي ضربة جزاء

'81

لسعد الجزيري



2 : 1
شبيبة بجاية - الجزائر'42

محمد دراق



مباراة إياب
0
:
1
نتيجة الشوط الأول



2
:
2
نتيجة مباراة الذهاب

4
:
3
النتيجة الإجمالية





17:00

إنبي - مصر
3 : 1
سان جورج - إثيوبيا
مباراة إياب
1
:
1
نتيجة الشوط الأول



0
:
2
نتيجة مباراة الذهاب

3
:
3
النتيجة الإجمالية





17:00

الجيش الملكي - المغرب'33

مصطفى العلاوي

'59

مصطفى العلاوي ضربة جزاء

'90

يونس حمال



3 : 3
الفتح الرباطي - المغرب'4

عبد السلام بنجلون

'75

هشام العروي

'79

عبد السلام بنجلون



مباراة إياب
1
:
1
نتيجة الشوط الأول



0
:
1
نتيجة مباراة الذهاب

3
:
4
النتيجة الإجمالية





18:00

الإسماعيلي - مصر'38

أحمد خيري



1 : 0
النادي البنزرتي - تونس
مباراة إياب
1
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول



0
:
3
نتيجة مباراة الذهاب

1
:
3
النتيجة الإجمالية





دور الثمانية (مجموعات)

 الجمعة 19 يوليو 2013

21:00
وفاق رياضي سطيف - الجزائر'81

مراد دلهوم



1 : 1
مازيمبي - جمهورية الكونجو'80

مبوانا ساماتا



الجولة: 1
 ملعب 8 ماي 1945
المجموعة B
مباراة ذهاب
0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول





 السبت 20 يوليو 2013

22:00

الفتح الرباطي - المغرب'84

زهير فضال



1 : 1
النادي البنزرتي - تونس'73

آدم رجايبي



الجولة: 1
 المجمع الرياضي الامير مولاي عبد الله
المجموعة B
مباراة ذهاب
0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول





 الأحد 21 يوليو 2013

13:00
سان جورج - إثيوبيا
2 : 0
الملعب المالي - مالي
الجولة: 1
المجموعة A
مباراة ذهاب
1
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول





21:00

النادي الرياضي الصفاقسي - تونس'18

ايدريسا كوياتي



1 : 0
النجم الرياضي الساحلي - تونس

فرانك كوم



الجولة: 1
 ملعب الطيب المهيري
المجموعة A
مباراة ذهاب
1
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول





 السبت 3 أغسطس 2013

13:00
مازيمبي - جمهورية الكونجو
-- : --
الفتح الرباطي - المغرب
الجولة: 2
 ملعب مازيمبي ( لمبوباتشي )
المجموعة B
مباراة ذهاب



21:00
النجم الرياضي الساحلي - تونس
-- : --
سان جورج - إثيوبيا
الجولة: 2
 الملعب الأولمبي بسوسة
المجموعة A
مباراة ذهاب



 الأحد 4 أغسطس 2013

16:30
الملعب المالي - مالي
-- : --
النادي الرياضي الصفاقسي - تونس
الجولة: 2
 ملعب 26 مارس
المجموعة A
مباراة ذهاب



21:00
النادي البنزرتي - تونس
-- : --
وفاق رياضي سطيف - الجزائر
الجولة: 2
 ملعب 15 أكتوبر
المجموعة B
مباراة ذهاب



 السبت 17 أغسطس 2013


النادي البنزرتي - تونس
-- : --
مازيمبي - جمهورية الكونجو
الجولة: 3
 ملعب 15 أكتوبر
المجموعة B
مباراة ذهاب




سان جورج - إثيوبيا
-- : --
النادي الرياضي الصفاقسي - تونس
الجولة: 3
المجموعة A
مباراة ذهاب




الملعب المالي - مالي
-- : --
النجم الرياضي الساحلي - تونس
الجولة: 3
 ملعب 26 مارس
المجموعة A
مباراة ذهاب




الفتح الرباطي - المغرب
-- : --
وفاق رياضي سطيف - الجزائر
الجولة: 3
 المجمع الرياضي الامير مولاي عبد الله
المجموعة B
مباراة ذهاب



 السبت 31 أغسطس 2013


النجم الرياضي الساحلي - تونس
-- : --
الملعب المالي - مالي
الجولة: 4
 الملعب الأولمبي بسوسة
المجموعة A
مباراة إياب




النادي الرياضي الصفاقسي - تونس
-- : --
سان جورج - إثيوبيا
الجولة: 4
 ملعب الطيب المهيري
المجموعة A
مباراة إياب




وفاق رياضي سطيف - الجزائر
-- : --
الفتح الرباطي - المغرب
الجولة: 4
 ملعب 8 ماي 1945
المجموعة B
مباراة إياب




مازيمبي - جمهورية الكونجو
-- : --
النادي البنزرتي - تونس
الجولة: 4
 ملعب مازيمبي ( لمبوباتشي )
المجموعة B
مباراة إياب



هذه الصفحة تحتوي على المباريات الحالية فقط - لمشاهدة كل المباريات الرجاء استخدام الخيارات أعلاه



*

----------


## رشيدي

*
الدوري الألماني Bundesliga الدرجة الأولى 2012/2013
الدوري
2013/20142012/20132011/20122010/20112009/20102008/20092007/20082006/20072005/20062004/20052003/20042002/20032001/20022000/2001
الدوريتفادي الهبوط
النقاط والمراكزجدول المباريات
-- خيارات --كووورة ألمانيةسجل الأبطالقائمة الهدافينأخبار عن المسابقة






بطل المسابقة:
Bayern Munich
بايرن ميونخ
ألمانيا





يتم تحديد البطل في البوندزليجا بالنظر إلى فارق الأهداف بين الفريقين ففي حال تساويهما ينظر للفريق الأكثر تسجيلاً وفي حال تساويهما ينظر للمواجهات المباشرة بينهما


الترتيب
المباريات
الأهداف
النقاط


لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
له
عليه
الفرق

 1
بايرن ميونخ
Bayern Munich
34
29
4
1
98
18
80
91
بطل الدوري + تأهل مباشرة لدوري أبطال أوروبا

 2
بوروسيا دورتموند
BV Borussia Dortmund
34
19
9
6
81
42
39
66
تأهل مباشرة لدوري أبطال أوروبا

 3
باير ليفركوزن
Bayer 04 Leverkusen
34
19
8
7
65
39
26
65
تأهل مباشرة لدوري أبطال أوروبا

4
شالكه 04
Schalke 04
34
16
7
11
58
50
8
55


5
فرايبورج
SC Freiburg
34
14
9
11
45
40
5
51


6
آينتراخت فرانكفورت
Eintracht Frankfurt
34
14
9
11
49
46
3
51


7
هامبورج
Hamburger SV
34
14
6
14
42
53
-11
48


8
بوروسيا مونشنغلادباخ
Borussia M&#246;nchengladbach
34
12
11
11
45
49
-4
47


9
هانوفر 96
Hannover 96
34
13
6
15
60
62
-2
45


10
نورمبيرج
FC Nuremberg
34
11
11
12
39
47
-8
44


11
فولفسبورج
VfL Wolfsburg
34
10
13
11
47
52
-5
43


12
شتوتجارت
VfB Stuttgart
34
12
7
15
37
55
-18
43


13
ماينز 05
FSV Mainz 05
34
10
12
12
42
44
-2
42


14
فيردر بريمن
SV Werder Bremen
34
8
10
16
50
66
-16
34


15
أوجسبورج
FC Augsburg
34
8
9
17
33
51
-18
33


16
هوفنهايم
TSG Hoffenheim
34
8
7
19
42
67
-25
31


 17
فورتونا دوسلدورف
Fortuna Dusseldorf
34
7
9
18
39
57
-18
30
هبط الى الدرجة الثانية

 18
فيورث
SpVgg Greuther Furth
34
4
9
21
26
60
-34
21
هبط للدرجة الثانية

 هذه العلامة تعني تأهل الفريق للمرحلة التالية



*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب جارح مهموم



مشكور الحبيب كسلاوي ..
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*تسلم  رشيدي ع الاضافات ..
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*مشكور ياحبيب
تانى ننتظرك
                        	*

----------

